# Factory Outlet shop



## Joanie (14 Mar 2004)

Hi,
I rememer reading here before about a factory outlet
shop near Dublin but I can't find the topic anymore.
Can anyone tell me exactly what they sell there and where to find it?


----------



## Statler (14 Mar 2004)

Would it be Rathdowney? Have never been, so I can't tell you what's there and their website doesn't seem to be much use either:
www.brandcentral.ie/
but, I'm sure somebody can let you know.


----------



## joanmul (14 Mar 2004)

If Rathdowney is the factory outlet you refer to I have been there a couple of times.   I bought some Pringle knitwear samples - a twin set for €40 and my husband bought a couple of jumpers in the Pringle shop.   He also bought a suit in Joseph which was €70 reduced from €700.   It was a very slim fitting trousers and the jacket was almost a perfect fit but the sleeves were a little bit long.   Nothing that a good tailor couldn't put right and he did just that.   Otherwise, in Joseph, you could forget about getting anything for females that would fit you if you weren't thinner than Twiggy used to be.

In another shop that I think was called Suits You we bought a couple of good shirts.

In Pavers Shoe Shop I bought a pair of ankle boots and a pair of dressy shoes for €90.

My opinion about the centre is general is that I wouldn't be bothered making the 2 hour trip from Dublin - we were passing through and made a point of stopping.

A friend of mine has young children and he said that the Reebok shop is the biz.

There is a factory designer outlet shop in Henry Street beside Arnotts but again only stick insects need go there.


----------



## Joanie (15 Mar 2004)

*factory*

The one I was thinking of was selling stuff from a pharmacy that had gone into liquidation.

I've been to Arnotts Sale Shop and the clothes aren't terribly small at all at all.


----------



## joanmul (15 Mar 2004)

No I didn't say Arnotts Sale Shop.   Read what I said.


----------



## ann (15 Mar 2004)

*factory outlet*

Joanie,

Just save your money and head to new york. the money you save over there is definitely worth the trip


----------



## Elcato (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: factory outlet*

I think it was Clane, County Kildare.


----------



## mariebyrne2000 (9 Apr 2004)

*Newcastle dublin*

it was in newcastle co, dublin from the previous post but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## joanmul (10 Apr 2004)

*factory shop*

I was the one who posted that original posting.   However, it's not a factory outlet - that's why I didn't reply at first.   It is a fire salvage and liquidation shop.   I don't have a tel. no. but they are open Wed to Sat 11.30 - 5.00 p.m. I think.   They have a sheet on which you can write your email address so they can let you know when they have new stock in.


----------



## joanmul (10 Apr 2004)

*factory shop*

Sorry - I forgot about the address.   It is in Newcastle, Co Dublin near Celbridge.   There is an Animal Feed shop beside it and a Chemist and another shop.


----------

